# This is unbelievable



## John A Silkstone (Sep 16, 2007)

I've did exercises like this before going to Northern Ireland and its only role playing. There are no stealthy motivations as was claimed by the D***head reporting on this video. It’s a pretty big logical leap to claim that exercises like this one is a violation of the people.

http://www.yuwie.com/clubs/board/view.asp?id=2396&pid=8403

Silky


----------



## Drone_pilot (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree John did several Exercises like this, as you say the 'reporter' seems to have his own agenda.


----------



## Advisor (Sep 17, 2007)

Reporter with an agenda???? Awwwww..say it ain't so..please, oh please.


----------

